#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Wat is de beste manier om speakers te vliegen?

## O.koek

Hallo allemaal! 

Heb uiteindelijk ook maar even een acount aangemaakt, op dit forum.. na het maanden lang lezen ervan. 

Ik heb meteen een vraag, waar ik eigenlijk vrij weinig over kon vinden. Wat is de beste manier om speakers te vliegen? Wij hebben binnenkort een musical waar wij een 8 tal Nexo PS 8 speakertjes willen vliegen. Ik heb hier nog geen ervaring mee, omdat ze altijd op een statief hebben gestaan. 
Laat het maar horen! :Smile:  

Vriendelijke groet,

Oscar.

----------


## neeltje

De beste manier om speakers te vliegen is degene die de maker van de speakers (nexo dus) voorzien heeft. Daarmee bedoel ik dat je best contact kan opnemen met nexo en de door hun voorziene flyware kan aanschaffen/huren. De kasten zijn zo gemaakt dat de voorziene vliegpunten (sloten boven en aan de zijkanten) een optimale ondersteuning/ophanging geven voor deze speakers, dus vlieg ze ook op die manier.
Daarnaast, en dit doen vele grote bedrijven voor hun kleine sets, is het mogelijk om zelf frame's te lassen en te maken. Dit zou ik je echter niet aanraden omdat je dan echt wel moet weten waarmee je bezig bent en je geeft zelf al aan dat je het nog niet hebt gedaan.
Wat ik je dus aanraad is eenvoudig: ga je ze in de toekomst nog dikwijls vliegen, koop dan de vliegbeugels van nexo, ga je ze enkel voor deze musical even vliegen, zoek dan een verhuurfirma die de beugels verhuurd (wil verhuren) of vraag ze op demo bij de importeur.
Let wel even dat je al je kastjes vastlegd met een safety, maar dat wist je waarschijnlijk wel.

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp verplaatst naar juiste forum onderdeel.

----------


## O.koek

ok, sorry voor de fout plaatsing, 

@neeltje: ok! bedankt, ik zal kijken of ik bij het lokale verhuur bedrijf wat kan regelen. Maar nu het volgende, in de zaal hangt het dichts bij zijnde montage punt vrij hoog, de speakers hoeven daar in tegen niet zo hoog te komen, hoe kan ik dit hoogte verschil het beste op lossen? d.m.v. staal kabels? en hoe bevestig ik deze het beste aan de metalen balken boven in de zaal?

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## ronny

Je kan je speaker toch ook richten... Daarvoor dienen al die vliegpunten namelijk. Als je toch aan je verhuurder info gaat vragen in verband met vliegen, dan kan je toch ook even vragen hoe je dat hoogteverschil kan overbruggen.

mvg
ronny

----------


## moderator

Weet je wat jij nodig hebt...een rigger.

Niet om lullig te doen, maar je geeft heel duidelijk aan dat je echt geen idee hebt hoe je dit veulig aan kunt gaan pakken.
Vandaar mijn welgemeende advies: laat het aan een vakman over, iemand die wel weet hoe hij dit aan gaat pakken.
Het klinkt allemaal niet heel erg spannend, dus iemand vinden die dit voor je op gaat lossen zal ongetwijfeld een eitje zijn.

----------


## O.koek

@ moderator,

Ja, dit lijkt mij ook geen goed idee, kan ik er zelf wat van leren, zodat ik het later zelf kan. bedankt voor jullie reacties!

----------


## neeltje

@ moderator: hoeveel riggers ken jij die vliegsystemen voor speakers goed kennen, en dan ook nog eens weten waar welke speaker te vliegen, afgaande op de mogelijke systeemoutputs/eq's/amps? 
Ik wil niets zeggen en zeker geen riggers tegen de kar rijden, maar volgens mij ben je beter af met een geluidstech die al een hoop boxen gevlogen heeft in zijn leven dan met een rigger die perfect weet hoeveel welk spant kan dragen, maar geen idee heeft van accoustiek.
Zoek jezelf dus een profi mens die weet hoe hij welke speaker waar moet vliegen, die ERVARING heeft met musicals, die even een verantwoord geluidsontwerpje maakt en meestal hele mooie en veilige opties kan aandienen over welke speaker je waar het beste en veiligste vliegt. Indien hij dat zelf niet weet kent hij zeker mensen die jou ermee kunnen helpen. Indien hij die mensen niet kent zevert hij uit zijn nek.

Zo denk ik er toch over.....

----------


## ralph

@neel, ieder zn vak.

Ik mag aannemen dat Oscar zelf wel weet waar hij zijn speakers wil hebben, zo niet; waarom in vredesnaam aan die klus begonnen, zxal toch niet zo zijn dat hij helemaal geen expertise heeft!
Geluidstechs die speakers gaan ophangen heb ik wel wat ervaring mee, zijn jammergenoeg geen foto's van, maar het resultaat was tenenkrommend, ik moet toegeven...het klonk wel!
Zal niet maatgevend zijn voor alle geluidstech, ik hou niet van generaliseren.

Beste Neel, Als je mijn bericht niet uitlegt als "haal de expertise in huis die je zelf mist om dit te doen" dan heb ik me te zwart/wit uitgedrukt....

----------


## rinus bakker

"Wat is de beste manier om speakers te vliegen?"
Dat is net zo'n soort vraag als:
_"Wat is de beste manier om een trailer te laden?"_

Waar zit de kern van zo'n vraag?
En waar zou je dus moeten beginnen met een antwoord? 
Het lijkt mij dat Ralph in eerste instantie een goede klap op de spijker heeft gegeven. 
Er was geen sprake van hoe speakers gericht zouden moeten worden of zoiets, want dat gebeurde ook al met statieven.
Het antwoord op de eerste vraag in het topic had net zo goed kunnen luiden:
_"Niet met gaffatape, tie-wraps of sjorbanden!"_
Maar wel met kortschalmige rondstalen ketting, staalkabels of 'Soft steels'.
Elke vraag krijgt het antwoord dat hij oproept. 

En zoals Ralph ook al opmerkte: rigging is net zo'n specialisme als audio of licht. 
Ik heb in de loop der jaren ook al aardig wat "fantasievolle rigging" gezien van 'noise-boys'.

----------

